# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  "Trowels" or "Floats" for Rendering and Concreting?...

## Batpig

Dear Sirs, 
Well, I just bought myself a little Cement Mixer this afternoon, and I am now gearing up with the necessary handtools to allow me to make a mess of some long overdue Rendering and Concreting around the place... :Redface:  
After I screed off level with both the Rendering and the Concreting, I'm wondering what would be the best tool to hit the Render/Concrete with - a flat steel Trowel, or a steel Float with slightly upturned edges? 
Here's a link to a page at the MasterFinish website that shows both types: http://www.masterfinish.com.au/pg2_c...l#squareTrowel
The Pointed or Square Trowels are up the top, and the upturned-edge Floats are down the bottom. 
From my very-novic_ish_ point-of-view, an upturned-edge Float would allow me to "cream-up" and smooth-off the surface without even having to tilt the blade slightly, which I would otherwise have to do if I bought a Trowel. On the other hand, every shop sells the Trowels, whereas the Floats are a little more rare (a status-quo which might be indicative of the Pros voting on the question with their wallets...) 
I'm not really looking for a super-smooth finish; I'll probably hit both types of work with a timber Float after the steel, as well as a Sponge on the parts of the Rendering that wont be covered with Tiles. 
So what do you think I should shell-out on, Chaps: a flat Trowel, or an upturned-edge Float?... :Confused:  
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## Vernonv

The trowel will allow you to get into sharp corners more easily than the float. Not really sure what the other differences are (if any) ... but I'm far from an expert.

----------


## Tools

The one with the turned up edges is for working up a slurry  or leaving a stipple finish on concrete. It is not suitable for rendering. 
Tools

----------


## Terrian

my vast array of concrete finishing tools include the following: 
1 x all side up (upturned edges)
1 x pointed trowel  *
1 x flat trowel
1 x 450mm Magnesium float (now pretty worn out!)  *
1 x 900mm bull float *
1 x 2.7m Aluminum screed  *
1 x edger  (should use more than I do)
1 x Vee Jointer (should use more than I do) 
* indicates the most used

----------


## Batpig

Dear Guys, 
Thanks for the replys. Tools - I think I know where you're coming from with the stipple/slurry issue. The smooth steel face of the upturned-edge Float at full-face on the concrete must have just too much capillary suction (and therefore too much ability to draw cement paste up to the surface) compared to just one trailing edge of a tilted flat steel Trowel... 
I think I will go off today and grab a Corner-style Trowel (ie. with the point at one end), as well as a piece of that lightweight rectangular aluminium extrusion that the Plasterers use for screeding. That will do the job on the walls, and a piece of straight timber should suffice for the small size of the concrete bits that are in the offing. 
Best Wishes & Thanks Again,
Batpig.

----------

